# French lessons in Abu Dhabi



## Stevernott1 (Aug 30, 2009)

My family and I are looking for conversational french lessons in my house one evening per week.

Merci ! lane:


----------



## biche (Nov 12, 2009)

*french woman*

Hello, I'am french woman, if you are interested for a french lesson, send me a message.


----------



## Stevernott1 (Aug 30, 2009)

*French lessons*

Hi, thank you for replying to my request.

My wife, child and I would like some conversational french lessons, could you please call on 

Merci!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Steve, we do not allow the posting of private telephone or email contact details, this is to try and save you from getting unsolicited calls and spam.
After you make 5 posts you can contact anyone with the private message facility.
Put your cursor up to the name of the person you want to contact and the bars will come down, just click on the private message and voilà you're there.

Maiden


----------



## biche (Nov 12, 2009)

*Hi.*

If you want, call me between 4 and 9 pm. My number is:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Biche please see the posting above yours regarding private telephone numbers

Maiden


----------

